# Hello, adopting siblings



## Dreams do come true x (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Not sure if anyone remembers me, but a few years ago I adopted two fabulous children aged 10 months and 25 months. The children are thriving and we are loving being a family.

I recently discovered that a new baby is due next year although the future of the child has not been agreed/discussed. I really want to adopt the other child, but at what point does everything happen and what are the chances of the child coming to us?

Any advice appreciated x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

hi - we are in a smilair situation  but timeframe  between  adoptions is much smaller which makes a difference.

the birth  mother  should be going through another assessment and they will decide whether child is removed at birth, staying with her or going into some supported unit (ie mother and child unit or foster care). The way the courts are these days very few children are removed at birth. With a lapse of a few years its possible the birth mother's circumstances might have change enough for the baby to stay with her or it could be a different birth father which means possibility of him looking after child or a family member coming forward. The SW's need to ensure every avenue is explored before they will discuss assessing you as a potential adopter. if this is thought to be the best way forward a re-assessment for a sibling can be really fast (a matter of days for the home study) so you may well feel like you are getting no information until they feel you are the only way forward.


----------



## Dreams do come true x (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you. Social workers have said it's likely the baby will be removed based on the birth parents and the past. What stage should we expect to hear about the baby's future - I've been told when the pregnancy is what they deem a viable stage (4-5 months) they start the planning/assessment, when is it likely we'll know the plan?

I feel guilty but I can't help but get excited (and really nervous!).


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - yes they will start assessment at that point but from our experience they won't assess you or give you much info until she is literally giving birth. It's really frustrating but I think they just need to make sure they don't jump the gun. It's a bit of a waiting game right now which doesn't help with being able to prepare other kids in the home. 

Good luck


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi DDCT remember  you  well lovely  to  have  you  back. I know  3 sets of adopters where subsequent  sibs have been born. Two of the three the birth sib has remained  with bm third had the baby placed  aged just under 6 months  a few weeks  ago. They weren't  given much info at all till birth other than asked if they'd  potentially  consider. Once born it was also very quiet till they kicked off. On my advice  they  asked for sibling contact  for their already  adopted  lo so they got to see their child to be fortnightly  for a couple  of  months  before  placement which  worked well for  them. Good luck hope it all goes your way. Xx


----------

